

Call me maybe: RabbitMQ - knv
https://aphyr.com/posts/315-call-me-maybe-rabbitmq

======
Titanous
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7863856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7863856)

------
pat2man
> I’d like to conclude by mentioning that RabbitMQ does documentation right.
> Most of the distributed systems I research say nothing about failure
> modes–but Rabbit’s docs have an entire section devoted to partition
> tolerance, reliable delivery, and truly comprehensive descriptions of the
> various failure modes in the API and distribution layer. I wish more
> distributed systems shared Rabbit’s integrity and attention to detail.

I would love to see someone build out a system using RabbitMQ's suggestions
and see how resilient it is.

~~~
jusob
I was running a cluster of 3 RabbitMQ servers on 3 servers, all in the same
data center, but different racks The page
[https://www.rabbitmq.com/clustering.html](https://www.rabbitmq.com/clustering.html)
highlights that "RabbitMQ clustering does not tolerate network partitions
well". Very true, I had this problem too often. The error recovering is manual
and a nightmare. I didn't try the shovel or federation plugins as suggested.
Because my needs for queuing were very simple, I decided to build a queue on
top of Redis (cluster of 3 servers with redis-sentinel).

